
People choose electric shock over being alone with their thoughts - marojejian
http://marojejian.tumblr.com/post/91870851131/people-choose-electric-shock-over-being-alone-with
======
K-Wall
Recent discussion on this topic:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=electric+shock#!/story/past_month/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=electric+shock#!/story/past_month/0/electric%20shock)

